# question on 67 Le Mans steering wheel



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I am looking to replace my stock steering wheel, with another stock wheel. It is too far gone to try to repair it, as it has huge cracks around the edges, and the center also has gaping cracks over an inch wide, it is junk! It has the 3 spokes, I noticed that the 66's have 2 spokes and seem to be more readily available. Are they interchangeable? The horn button setup does not look the same, I like my center cap better, and I don't think the wiring would be the same either, as it "looks" like the horn may be operated in the center of the wheel on the 66? I could be wrong about that, and on the 67 there are little tabs on the spokes to work the horn.
Of course the better option for me is if someone has a 67 wheel they could sell that is in better shape than the piece of crap I have now that would help me out a lot even if I have to repair it. Any thoughts?


----------

